# Who here Makes Their Own Firewood related stuff?



## Jags (Feb 13, 2014)

In honor of not hi-jacking the current "Firewood making tools" I thought it might be fun to see who builds stuff for firewood related use.  Splitters, carts, hitches, sawbucks, coal rake, whatever.  Show us your custom built tools.
I have a list that is about as long as my arm, but I want to see other peoples innovation.
Some of you long timers are probably tired of seeing my splitter(s) and stuff, so I will start with a couple more obscure items:
Custom built trailer - specifically built to fit the double doors of my woodshed (not pictured) Note the "21" inch measurement between the two upright in back?  It is to measure my longest acceptable split:




Custom hitch for the mule (garden tractor):



Electric conversion of a lawn mower so the grandkids can get in the action:


----------



## razerface (Feb 13, 2014)

been waiting to see the electric mower,,,,from the looks of the grass you should have let him keep the blades!

Those little beggers sure are proud when they drive stuff! I like it.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 13, 2014)

May as well put up the splitters too. There are some some new folks here.

I haven't built much. I have lots of ideas, but don't have the tools to build em. I have had the guys in the metal shop at my job modify some things for me.
I put together this combination trailer hitch for an IH Cub Cadet three point hitch out of some stuff I had and stuff I bought.



It is height adjustable and can haul trailers with a ball hitch and GT attachments with the pin hitch.
I have some other stuff planned....


----------



## Jags (Feb 13, 2014)

razerface said:


> ,,,from the looks of the grass you should have let him keep the blades!


That is out in the back 40.  Gets mowed once per mo. (and the grandsons were 2 and 3 at the time - no blades for them.)

Okay - the requested splitter pics.
Big boy:



And little boy (fast as heck too): Sloppy hoses were during the testing phase.
Splitter build can be seen here:https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/jags-splitter-build-pic-heavy.83540/


----------



## Jags (Feb 13, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> May as well put up the splitters too. There are some some new folks here


My intent wasn't to clutter this thread with all MY crap.  I wanted to see other peoples crap...er ....Masterpieces.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't really have any particular metal fab skills but I built this here sawbuck.


----------



## Jags (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice.  Thats what I am talking about.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 13, 2014)

I built one of those too!


Wood stuff is easy.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 13, 2014)

I also built this box to carry my saws and tools on the old Ford Flatbed.





The truck has moved on to the next caretaker, but I still have the box (under about 2 feet of snow now).


----------



## Whitepine2 (Feb 13, 2014)

Some stuff I made


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 13, 2014)

Whitepine2 said:


> Some stuff I made



VERY impressive set up. I like the custom wedge


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 13, 2014)

The extent of my fab abilities was a sawbuck 

And a postal crate chainsaw carrier, Ill get some pics up if I can find any


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ive also been thinking about making a kydex belt sheath for my x7 so I can carry it around with me while bucking wood


----------



## WES999 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is a couple of things,
Sawbuck and pallet breaking fork.


----------



## Jags (Feb 14, 2014)

I forgot about your pallet fork, Wes.  Simply ingenious.

And nice work Whitepine. How well does the processor work?  I don't think I have had a straight stick of firewood in years but for those that do, that is the ticket for volume.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 14, 2014)

I posted this pic before, but it fits here.  A rebuilt can't hook.


----------



## Jags (Feb 14, 2014)

How about a custom built firewood dolly:


----------



## Whitepine2 (Feb 14, 2014)

Jags said:


> I forgot about your pallet fork, Wes.  Simply ingenious.
> 
> And nice work Whitepine. How well does the processor work?  I don't think I have had a straight stick of firewood in years but for those that do, that is the ticket for volume.



 Well there are not many straight trees around here ether. This is why I made this the way I did,if you look you will see the box like open-en with a piston atop well this moves via hydrolic piston under the table and the piston on top
that you see captures the log which is pulled until it reaches desired length (3' piston under table) so can cut about 30" if need be. The nice thing is I can cut bowed,bent twisted ect. without too much of a problem SWEET. When ever you see a commercial store bought rig they always have stems the same diameter and of course just like an arrow and away they go O how nice it is but real life this is not the mean as you stated.I can cut 30" diameter not
overly fast but not tired at end of the day ether. Only $800 in this unit as I used what I had it could be better with
bigger pump and other changes. It is powered by an 80HP turbo Isuzu diesel from there PUP pickup truck so plenty of power I may put more work into it but it works well enough as is. I am going to make vid but need someone to help with that.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 14, 2014)

This a repost of a couple of firebox tools I made which have really, really worked out well for me. The heft and fit to my hand are great.


----------



## ClintonH (Feb 15, 2014)

Sometimes I brew my own beer to drink by the fire.  That counts, right?


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 15, 2014)

I fabbed up this reese hitch and this thing I call my log dog - a single log skidder for my Griz.  Just notch the log with my saw and set it onto the angle.  If I can lift the one end the Griz can tow it to my work deck.  I also fabbed up a hitch that fits into the receiver with ball, hook and tab for pin mounts.  My stove tools have been on here many times as well.


----------



## infinitymike (Feb 15, 2014)

Blade sharpening guide






I also made a hookaroon  from an old axe I had laying around. I took the right angle grinder and cut the blade into a hook. I don't have a pic  It's outside in the snow



Out feed table


----------



## infinitymike (Feb 15, 2014)

Do these covered  wood racks count?


----------



## infinitymike (Feb 15, 2014)

How about a box that monitors the burning of firewood?
The three lights tell me which zone is on. Then I have supply water temp and return temp and the bottom gauge is the gasification temp   Have to multiply by 10


----------



## Jags (Feb 15, 2014)

Very cool stuff by all.  Keep it coming.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 16, 2014)

Heres my chainsaw carrying "case". I wasnt about to shell out the $$$ they want for the real ones at the dealer . 





It holds the saw, a gallon each of bar oil and gas, felling wedges, some rope, a rag, scrench, and a hatchet


----------



## Sinngetreu (Feb 16, 2014)

I made a pickaroon out of a sledge handle and a bolt that I sharpened to a point, but it sucks. I need to figure out how to remake it so it works. It basically bounces off wood right now. It would make a killer weapon for zombies right now. 
I will be making a wood trailer for my garden tractor this year and need to plan that out. Its a basic frame right now. About a 6 foot by 6 foot bed. 
Also, I need to put a trailer hitch on my tractor to pull the trailer. 

Sorry, this is the "what have I done" thread and not the "what I need to do" thread. I digress. 

I also made a splitting maul from a quality steel maul head and sst tube handle, that thing will split anything without fear of breaking the handle now.  I can post a pick if anyone is interested.


----------



## bmblank (Feb 16, 2014)

Sinngetreu said:


> if anyone is interested.


Always


----------



## Sisu (Feb 20, 2014)

I have posted this one before.  All hand forged.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 20, 2014)

Sisu said:


> All hand forged.



Nice. Definitely hand made!


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 20, 2014)

Sisu - that is impressive work right there!


----------



## Sisu (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you Bob!  I am going to make another one that will be for larger diameter logs.  It is just a matter of finding the time to spend at the forge.  I haven't had much of that for a while.


----------



## Sisu (Feb 21, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> Nice. Definitely hand made!


 
The best way of getting what you want!


----------



## Jags (Feb 21, 2014)

Sisu said:


> The best way of getting what you want!



This is often why I build the stuff I build.  Either the factory stuff is cost prohibitive or nobody makes exactly what I need.


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 21, 2014)

Well I have saved you pic so that I can refer to it when I find time to play at the forge.  That time has been lacking lately except for a knife I am hammering out for my bear guides son.

Keep the pics of your smithing skills coming.  I love that stuff!


----------



## jillybeansisme (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow!  I am impressed.  I can say I made a very rustic (inexpensive -- $22) 30" high table for a niche in the house I'm renting in order to use it for my laptop.  When I move to Oregon, I plan to turn it upside down and use it to hold splits in the garage (the ones that will be brought in to burn next).


----------



## infinitymike (Feb 26, 2014)

jillybeansisme said:


> Wow!  I am impressed.  I can say I made a very rustic (inexpensive -- $22) 30" high table for a niche in the house I'm renting in order to use it for my laptop.  When I move to Oregon, I plan to turn it upside down and use it to hold splits in the garage (the ones that will be brought in to burn next).




I like the resourcing idea.


----------



## mark cline (Feb 26, 2014)

ClintonH said:


> Sometimes I brew my own beer to drink by the fire.  That counts, right?


Counts in my book.......Dehydration causes cramping in the muscles . Park the saw and rehydrate...


----------



## DTrain (Mar 20, 2014)

A log lift and buck.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 20, 2014)

whoops


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 20, 2014)

More power to ya!


----------



## infinitymike (Mar 20, 2014)

Yeah your right..... He does need power. A gas powered saw. LOL.


----------



## Jags (Mar 21, 2014)

I remember when you were working up this solution, Dtrain.  I thought for sure that you would have a gas saw by now.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 21, 2014)

Jags said:


> I remember when you were working up this solution, Dtrain.  I thought for sure that you would have a gas saw by now.



Nope.  I love to use that saw.  But for full disclosure, I've had a few cords of rounds dropped off to help get ahead of the game. But I recently got my hands on a two man saw.  Just need to find someone to work the other end.  I think it won't be too hard as long as there is a cooler full of beer sitting next to the buck!

Also just finish my wood hauler for the yard

.


----------



## Jags (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a two man hanging on my wall (all painted up).  Just looking at it gets me winded.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 21, 2014)

That one there is my great grandfathers (That's what I was told anyway).  Gotta get her fixed up and put her back to work.


----------



## ErikR (Mar 21, 2014)

DTrain, It's great to see old family relics still in use. I have a small collection of family lumberjack items.  I'll tell a short story....

My Grandpa was born in Norway in 1874. He came to the USA in 1900. He worked at various logging jobs in the north woods of WI and the U.P. of MI. My Father was surprise baby in 1920, when Grandpa was 46 years old. I was born in 1960, my Dad was 40 and Grandpa was 86. My Father's other siblings had no children, so I'm the baby of the family and I never had kids. I'm now 53 years old and once in a while use my Grandpa's saws. One hangs in the kitchen(2-man) and one's in the garage (1-man). There are still old cant hooks, a few more saws, and even a few, still razor sharp, scythes in the old shed at the family cabin. I have been slowly putting the items to use. My sister actually inherited the cabin, but I know she'll never use any of that stuff. She's told me to use whatever I want. The saws look like they were sharpened and hung up in the 1950's and never touched again. I have my uncle's old chainsaws too, but they're cleaned up and retired to a shelf in the garage. I won't part with them.... too many memories.







The rounds in the garage are only temporary until the snow melts and I can get them split and stacked outside.


----------



## Charlie2 (Mar 21, 2014)

My first pickaroon. The pick itself is made from a grade 8 headbolt, the body from some stainless tubing. Loaded a whole cart without bending over!


----------



## Charlie2 (Mar 21, 2014)

Jags, Did I load that picture right? 626.6 KB, is that too big a file?


----------



## Jags (Mar 22, 2014)

Charlie2 said:


> Jags, Did I load that picture right? 626.6 KB, is that too big a file?


Yep. Looks good


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 22, 2014)

I make my own beer too.....

I also have a cart that I made, it holds about 200 lbs of firewood.  We roll it into the family room from outside and park it in the corner by the stove.  It is a lot easier than carrying in an armload at a time.

I also just built two 8'x12' covered wood storage facilities 

My trailer is home made too.

I really like that hand made pickeroon.......how do you use one, and how does it help??

I had a handmade sledge, but we broke it in some sycamore and gum (galvanized pipe welded to an old steel pipe, cap on one end, filled with lead).  The handle bent until it was too awkward to swing.


----------



## hamsey (Mar 24, 2014)

Work for a metal shop. Had one of the guys weld me a wood seasoning rack. Going to pour piers for the post supports at some point. Just needed to get the wood off the ground this winter. Currently have 4 of them. Each holds 2/3 cord of wood. Does not look to stable from the photo but with the 40 mph winds we had recently it is still standing. For some reason I cannot upload the front view. Going to build a couple more as soon as I find more wood.


----------



## mlappin (Mar 25, 2014)

Skid steer mounted inverted log splitter.

http://s160.photobucket.com/user/Marty_Lappin/library/Facebook/Logsplitter


----------



## mlappin (Mar 25, 2014)

Also built my OWB years ago, this is the 14th heating season for it. Next one will not have a 20x30 door as I've matured since then and have no desire to pick anything up that requires that large a door.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 25, 2014)

A froe from a leaf spring for kindling


----------



## Jags (Mar 25, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> A froe from a leaf spring for kindling


You know the rules....pics or it may not have happened.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 25, 2014)

Jags said:


> You know the rules....pics or itCan't do not have happened.


Have the forge yet you doubt, they work great for making gate hinges too. Can't do photo of froe it migrated along with my Dad's double bit axe. Shall post forge, anvil and oxyacetylene bictor torch photos if you wish. They have to be cherry to work draw and taper. Rubber bushing is bi-- to remove..burn out easiest .  A froe os not sharp it is a wedge


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 25, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> Have the forge yet you doubt, they work great for making gate hinges too. Can't do photo of froe it migrated along with my Dad's double bit axe. Shall post forge, anvil and oxyacetylene bictor torch photos if you wish. They have to be cherry to work draw and taper. Rubber bushing is bi-- to remove..burn out easiest .  A froe os not sharp it is a wedge


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 25, 2014)

Alas I shall gather another leaf for another froe.cuss the thief.


----------



## Jags (Mar 26, 2014)

My post above was just a cheap shot at getting a picture of a hand made tool.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 26, 2014)

Jags said:


> My post above was just a cheap shot at getting a picture of a hand made tool.


May well be...but I miss having one every darn time I split more than a days kindling..I'll call you a motivator as well as moderator!!


----------



## DTrain (Mar 27, 2014)

I helped make these two wood haulers.  Apparently their load rating increases over time!


----------



## byQ (Mar 28, 2014)

I realized I can use this tow mixer to make 'bio-bricks', I think. I haven't did it yet, but I'll try it and it should work.

*The machine:* a round livestock tank, a frame with differential off of a pick up truck (rear wheel drive), lawn mower blade, irrigation gate/door, tow hitch and some wood framing.

*How it works*: the differential is repositioned from horizontal to vertical. And a lawn mower blade is attached to the now vertical differential. When towed the differential spins the lawn mower blade with great force - i.e.a big blender. So put a 100 or so gallons of water in it, newspaper (or cardboard) and wood chips if you have them. Now tow it for a block or two and turn around.

Now you have a grey slurry. Open the little irrigation door and start filling 5-gallon buckets. Dump the buckets into forms. I am thinking of ways to compress the "bricks". I think I will try to make a form that I can roll over with a pick up truck to compress the oatmeal-like slurry. And maybe figure out something to throw in the slurry to make the bricks smell good (like a crystal incense?).

After a day, remove the forms/ And you have a wet bio-like brick. Stack them and let them dry like regular firewood. I have no idea how they will burn or what their btu rating will be. I did make some just paper slurry with no compression and I was surprised at how solid it dried into. This is a good use for newspaper and wood chips. Probably make good shoulder season stuff.


----------



## Jags (Mar 28, 2014)

Hmmm...the results will be interesting.  It does sound like a somewhat energy and time intensive project.  Maybe compare time/energy to produce these bricks in relationship to time/energy used in producing firewood??


----------



## byQ (Mar 28, 2014)

Jags said:


> Hmmm...the results will be interesting.  It does sound like a somewhat energy and time intensive project.  Maybe compare time/energy to produce these bricks in relationship to time/energy used in producing firewood??


The hardest part is toting full buckets of 'mush' to the forms. Everything else is just time consuming - gathering newspapers and chips, taking off forms, compressing, stacking, etc..... A person could probably rig up a chute or conveyer to move the mush into the forms. I'm guessing you could get about 1/3 to 1/2 a cord from one mix with the system I have.


----------



## Jags (Mar 28, 2014)

Standing by for results...


----------



## jdg239 (Mar 28, 2014)

byQ, I'm impressed with your ingenuity!  I would be interested in seeing the wood heater of a fellow Idahoan. (I sent you a private message in this forum tool, but not sure you saw it yet)


----------



## triptester (Mar 29, 2014)

Pallet forks and grapple attachment. It is used for loading and unloading logs, holding the logs at a comfortible hieght when bucking,and pileing brush. Forks for the 3-point. A 1/2 cord wood tote for the 3-point.


----------



## Charlie2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Got the forks, got to have the tote! Need something to get the wood out of the woods, been using my skid loader but it's not real good in rough terrain. What kind of tubing did you use?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 29, 2014)

A gazillion dollar tractor rig and no chaps.


----------



## xman23 (Mar 29, 2014)

My wood pile design.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 29, 2014)

byQ said:


> I realized I can use this tow mixer to make 'bio-bricks', I think. I haven't did it yet, but I'll try it and it should work.
> 
> *The machine:* a round livestock tank, a frame with differential off of a pick up truck (rear wheel drive), lawn mower blade, irrigation gate/door, tow hitch and some wood framing.
> 
> ...




May I suggest you check out a pellet mill used for making hay cubes, there may be adaptations you could find useful


----------



## triptester (Mar 29, 2014)

Found that ballast helped when loading logs. Fireplace wood racks
.


----------



## triptester (Mar 29, 2014)

Charlie2 said:


> Got the forks, got to have the tote! Need something to get the wood out of the woods, been using my skid loader but it's not real good in rough terrain. What kind of tubing did you use?


 
The pipe is 1" black pipe


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 8, 2014)

So here is one of my homemade tools that I brought in the other day and took a picture of tonight.  I use this to set the length of my firewood.  It is 16 1/16" long. Hammer it in, them move down, repeat.  Cut at each mark that it makes.  If I can get logs or whole trees, my wood pile looks REAL pretty


----------



## Hills Hoard (Apr 10, 2014)

I love this thread....i have made absolutely nothing myself, but i am inspired now to give something a try...


----------



## bmblank (Apr 10, 2014)

Would firewood count as firewood related stuff? I make that myself...


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 13, 2014)

bmblank said:


> Would firewood count as firewood related stuff? I make that myself...


I don't think that was the intent........Sorry


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 14, 2014)

I am currently taking a blacksmithing course. Shortish term plans include a pickaroon/hookaroon, maybe some tongs of some sort. I feel like my hands and forearms end up with most of the aches/stiffness.


----------



## Jags (Apr 14, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I feel like my hands and forearms end up with most of the aches/stiffness.



Gotta watch that AP.  Not everyone has a body that can handle the hammering, just like not everybody can throw like Brett Farve for that many years.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 14, 2014)

Jags said:


> Gotta watch that AP.  Not everyone has a body that can handle the hammering, just like not everybody can throw like Brett Farve for that many years.


I mean from doing firewood stuff- hoping a couple of simple tools will help out (lots of people rave about hook/pickaroons in this respect)


----------



## Jags (Apr 14, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I mean from doing firewood stuff- hoping a couple of simple tools will help out (lots of people rave about hook/pickaroons in this respect)



Ahhh...got it.


----------



## Jags (Apr 14, 2014)

Hills Hoard said:


> I love this thread....i have made absolutely nothing myself, but i am inspired now to give something a try...


Whats the worst that can happen?  You move along to R1V2 (geek speak for the second version of the first release).


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 14, 2014)

Jags said:


> Not everyone has a body that can handle the hammering, just like not everybody can throw like Brett Farve for that many years.


The older I get, the more I realize I am the "anti-Farve"


----------



## BobUrban (Apr 14, 2014)

AP - the real fear is addiction.  I am a bit obsessed with "all things iron" and hammering steel is crazy addictive.  Have fun!

Poor photos - I will try to get better with outside lighting when it is finished but here is something I am finishing up for my Bear guides son.  He is graduating this spring and my guide ask if I could whip something special up for him. The handle scales are moose antler from one my guide shot.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 14, 2014)

BobUrban said:


> AP - the real fear I addiction.  I am a bit obsessed with "all things iron" and hammering steel is crazy addictive.  Have fun!


Only had a few classes so far. These guys do a great job. We are making our tools to learn the skills.

I really don't have time for another addiction, but I fear it's on the way.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 14, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Only had a few classes so far. These guys do a great job. We are making our tools to learn the skills.
> 
> I really don't have time for another addiction, but I fear it's on the way.



You have got to come up to the MOFGA Commonground Fair ... I tell ya it's right up your alley.


----------



## SawdustSA (Apr 15, 2014)

I made this cutting rack to sort out the thinner branches. I made the legs removable for easier storage.

 This log stand I made last year and it works well too.


----------



## Jon1270 (Apr 15, 2014)

A folding sawbuck I made just a few days ago:


----------



## Jags (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice, Sawdust and Jon.  Thats the stuff I am talking about.


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 15, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I really don't have time for another addiction, but I fear it's on the way.


Tell me about it.........That's why I don't want to see pictures like BobUrban's........


----------



## Jags (Apr 15, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> That's why I don't want to see pictures like BobUrban's......


Stay away from Bob's knives.  They are mesmerizing.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 15, 2014)

Pics of Bob's work are alternately inspirational or discouraging, as great art should be.

I have a friend that is going through the last stages of getting his full Master Bladesmith (Did the whole chopping a 2x4, standing rope, 90 degree bend thing already). He claims to be a poor general blacksmith, but had master Japanese sword makers stay at his house and do a full one month workshop. My goal is just to be a better general blacksmith than he is- then hopefully just trade for real knives. (here's the kitchen knives we had him make- don't remember what the 2 steels were that he uses when he makes Damascus)


----------



## Jags (Apr 15, 2014)

Tell your buddy that those are sexy as hell.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 15, 2014)

Jags said:


> Tell your buddy that those are sexy as hell.


Check out his site- but have some tissues and lube ready. Not only are the knives top-notch, but his wife is a photographer, so there's plenty of eye candy

http://jonasblade.wpengine.com/


----------



## BobUrban (Apr 15, 2014)

And as I have mentioned before - I am just a hack and so humbled by your friends skill and attention to detail.  Very cool stuff and a great website.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 15, 2014)

BobUrban said:


> And as I have mentioned before - I am just a hack and so humbled by your friends skill and attention to detail.  Very cool stuff and a great website.


You seem to seriously have the chops Bob (pun intended). It helps that he's full time at it.


----------



## Mag Craft (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a peavy that I made for rolling logs in the 30 to 40" range.   I can post a picture when I get to my computer.


----------



## SawdustSA (Apr 16, 2014)

Mag Craft said:


> I have a peavy that I made for rolling logs in the 30 to 40" range.   I can post a picture when I get to my computer.


 Please post the pic.  That will be next on my list of things to make.


----------



## Mag Craft (Apr 16, 2014)

This is the peavey I made.   It is from a piece of 1/2" galvanized pipe used for plumbing that was just laying around doing nothing.  The rest as some pieces of metal I already had.

The first pic is when I had just finished it.




The second pic is on a 40" log.    I broke the weld joints on the hook where it bends and had to reinforce them.
I can put all my weight behind it now.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey Mag Craft, where did you get that wood from? Judging from you picture, there aren't any trees for about 100 miles from your stack.


----------



## Mag Craft (Apr 16, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> Hey Mag Craft, where did you get that wood from? Judging from you picture, there aren't any trees for about 100 miles from your stack.



That is my place outside of town.  It is about 32 miles from Cheyenne, that is where I scrounge a lot of my wood.

I am in the middle of the prairie.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 16, 2014)

It looks like you got all of it!


----------



## Mag Craft (Apr 16, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> It looks like you got all of it!



It does look that way.


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 18, 2014)

Even with your cant hook, how on earth do you handle such large hunks of wood?  Or cut them for that matter?

I would have to put a skidsteer on my list of needs if I handled stuff that big on a regular basis.


----------



## Mag Craft (Apr 19, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> Even with your cant hook, how on earth do you handle such large hunks of wood?  Or cut them for that matter?
> 
> I would have to put a skidsteer on my list of needs if I handled stuff that big on a regular basis.




Well I am 63 and do it all by hand.    If you are careful those rounds can be rolled up a ramp and into my trailer.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 19, 2014)

Mag Craft said:


> Well I am 63 and do it all by hand.    If you are careful those rounds can be rolled up a ramp and into my trailer.




I get log length or rounds  like that too. 
I know the feeling. 
But I have a hydraulic splitter with a log lifter and you have 17 years on me

God Bless Ya!


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 20, 2014)

Mag Craft said:


> Well I am 63 and do it all by hand.    If you are careful those rounds can be rolled up a ramp and into my trailer.



The amount of time it would take me........I just don't have it.  When the rounds get that big, they become too unruly.  What do you estimate one of those suckers weighs, 500 lbs by my rough estimate.  Just seems like a little too much to me.  To each his own:  If that was the only thing I had access to, I would find a way to load it and split it too.  Good thing for me I get a chance at a little smaller stuff.


----------



## Mag Craft (Apr 20, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> The amount of time it would take me........I just don't have it.  When the rounds get that big, they become too unruly.  What do you estimate one of those suckers weighs, 500 lbs by my rough estimate.  Just seems like a little too much to me.  To each his own:  If that was the only thing I had access to, I would find a way to load it and split it too.  Good thing for me I get a chance at a little smaller stuff.



Well I am retired and I can take my time with the wood.   As far as splitting I will quarter those big rounds so I can lift them up on my splitter.   

I have thought about welding a platform on my trailer and installing a winch and may have to someday but for now I will take the good exercise.


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 21, 2014)

Mag Craft said:


> Well I am retired and I can take my time with the wood.   As far as splitting I will quarter those big rounds so I can lift them up on my splitter.



Hey, wait a second, splitter?! You said you do it all by hand?


----------



## infinitymike (Apr 21, 2014)

But I don't blame ya, having hydraulic is the only way.


----------



## Jags (Apr 21, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> The amount of time it would take me........I just don't have it.



If you have the proper equipment you would be amazed at just how fast those big rounds make a bunch of splits.  I love playing with the big stuff.





That bucket load was from ONE round.

One more, just for giggles:


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 21, 2014)

Jags said:


> If you have the proper equipment you would be amazed at just how fast those big rounds make a bunch of splits.  I love playing with the big stuff.
> View attachment 131976
> View attachment 131977
> 
> ...



But that is really big IF..........


----------



## Mag Craft (Apr 21, 2014)

infinitymike said:


> Hey, wait a second, splitter?! You said you do it all by hand?




I am sorry it was a mis-understanding.    I do all the moving and lifting by hand but I use a hydraulic splitter for splitting.
Moving and lifting all that big stuff is enough exercise for me and splitting by hand.  I would be to slow at that.


----------



## SawdustSA (Jun 17, 2014)

I've made some more tools to make my life easier.  A cant hook, pickaroon and a bar clamp.  I was amazed at the size logs I can roll over without even flexing the cant hook.


----------



## Jags (Jun 17, 2014)

Cool stuff, Sawdust.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 18, 2014)

Whitepine2 said:


> Some stuff I made





Whitepine2 said:


> Some stuff I made





Jags said:


> That is out in the back 40.  Gets mowed once per mo. (and the grandsons were 2 and 3 at the time - no blades for them.)
> 
> Okay - the requested splitter pics.
> Big boy:
> ...


the green one....does the rack lift w/hydro? that's a big boy to be splitting horizontal.....my back hurts just thinking about it


----------



## Jags (Jun 18, 2014)

The lift is worked by a winch.  A log lift and work tables make quick work of those big boys.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 18, 2014)

Jags said:


> The lift is worked by a winch.  A log lift and work tables make quick work of those big boys.


....nice......1/2 my backyard is full of rounds, a few that size , and boy oh boy does a log splitter sound good about now.....these wedges are getting pretty mushroomed, and are developing cracks.......not to mention the heat and mosquitos (plus i'm not the biggest fella,as you can tell from my pic.)


----------



## Jags (Jun 18, 2014)

Warning - steel wedges that are mushroomed at the top are an accident waiting to happen.  At some point the mushroomed steel may come off like shrapnel during a sledge blow.  The same holds true for chisels.  Take those things to a grinder and get that deformed steel off of them.

This has been a public announcement.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 18, 2014)

Jags said:


> Warning - steel wedges that are mushroomed at the top are an accident waiting to happen.  At some point the mushroomed steel may come off like shrapnel during a sledge blow.  The same holds true for chisels.  Take those things to a grinder and get that deformed steel off of them.
> 
> This has been a public announcement.


......yes, i did grind down 2 of them, the 3rd is very cracked and deformed and will take some time to grind off........i did read somewhere on here of a man who got hit with a projectile from a wedge that hit the femoral artery.....before that, i would never wear chaps while using a sledge/wedge.....i would wear safety glasses, but never even thought that something so serious could happen like that


----------



## Jags (Jun 18, 2014)

Yep, many people have lost sight because of splinters coming from a chisel, too.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 19, 2014)

Jags said:


> Yep, many people have lost sight because of splinters coming from a chisel, too.


...newb alert......do you mean from the type of chain sending splinters flying?


----------



## Jags (Jun 19, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> ...newb alert......do you mean from the type of chain sending splinters flying?



No - that was in reference to a cold chisel, the type struck with a hammer.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 19, 2014)

well, i did alert you..... Eye injuries scare the *&^% out of me.....once, i was cleaning out a tool carry case and wasn't wearing glasses and a very very tiny piece of steel shaving went into my eye. But i didn't really notice until i got home and couldn't blink without searing pain, so i went to an eye doctor  who had me put my head into a support and told me to stay absolutely still as she slowly pushed a large mounted needle into my eye....after that, she used a somewhat smaller needle to remove the steel, and then proceeded to scrape out the rust.......i said you mean rest right? she said no, i meant rust.......once a steel shaving gets into an eye, it starts rusting......I wear eye protection now


----------



## BobUrban (Jun 19, 2014)

MS - I had a similar experience making bolt connections as an Iron Worker. Long story short I got a little steel in my eye and at the eye specialist the nurse held my head from behind pushed into a round padded dealio while the Dr. used a drill on and arm to drill it out.  I could even hear the drill slow as it penetrated.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jun 20, 2014)

oooooofff, that sounds like it was even more fun than my experience......i think you had a bigger chunk in there. Was it cutting /scraping your inner eyelid every time you blinked? that was actually worse pain than the needle prodding


----------



## BobUrban (Jun 20, 2014)

No clue how big it was but it hurt to blink just like you and actually hurt constantly.  They did put some serious magic eye drops in that took all the pain away instantly.


----------

